# Gewinnspiel-Netzwerk im Visier? MG in Haft?



## cicojaka (22 November 2004)

http://www.mdr.de/fakt/aktuell/1701078.html



			
				fakt online schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Tag später wird es auch bei der ODD lebendig. 110 Polizisten und 30 Steuerfahnder durchsuchen den Komplex, beschlagnahmen Beweismaterial kistenweise. Neben M*G* werden zwei weitere Verantwortliche verhaftet und ein Millionenbetrag sichergestellt.



Na ist denn heut schon Weihnachten?
Wenn StA&Justitia so fleissig sind wie Justus, dann geht's jetzt hoffentlich der ganzen "Flammkuchenconnection" schlecht!

frohlockend...
cj


----------



## littlebird's prompter (22 November 2004)

Eine der interessantesten Mitteilungen von "Justus" ist diese hier:


			
				justus schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Zusammenarbeit mit der Audiofon würde Sinn machen, wenn man bedenkt, dass es in der Schweiz eine Firma namens Audiot** SA gibt, deren Direktor Herr Y*D*G* ist, der auch Erfahrung im Telefongeschäft hat, und zwar als Geschäftsleitungsmitglied der R*d Tel**** AG in Biel/Schweiz.


quelle:
http://www.jur-abc.de/661/euroxflash.htm
(man muss ziemlich weit scrollen, lesen ist aber wesentlich interessanter)

Was man als "Dialeropfer" davon wissen sollte, ist, dass im schweizerischen Handelsregister, nämlich hier, als Verantwortlicher der "Audiot** SA" eingetragen ist ein Herr...
G*D*, de Fribourg, à Courlevon

Zur "Red Telecom" ist zu sagen, dass auf deren com-domain steht:


			
				R*dTelec** schrieb:
			
		

> Postadresse: R*dTelec** AG, Bahnhofstrasse 6, Postfach 346 CH-2502 Biel, Schweiz


 und der zugehörige Handelsregistereintrag langweilig ist. Der whois-Eintrag  hat es aber in sich, denn da steht was von "Red Com*unic*tions" drin und der Name P.H.

Das könnte interessant sein, denn hinter der Firma von PH steckt auch TC, siehe  Handelsregister  und jener "TC" ist...
*tusch* (?) von der Firma "DDD COM", der neulich die ICSTIS iemlich auf die Füße gestiegen ist ---> hier

Bei den Schweizern kann man nun lesen:


			
				swisscom schrieb:
			
		

> Intert*** AG
> Am Bühel 1
> 9493 Mauren Liechtenstein
> 
> ...



der admin dieser Seite wiederum ist der Registrierungsverpflichtete der Dialer der "Newlines AG" und der Admin deren homepage 

Also: wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann???????????
Diese Forschungs_line_ ist _good_

!!!
Jeremy

kleiner witz:
http://www.google.de/search?q=cache:jcczgo7DHCAJ:g******.com/d***.htm+"g******.+com"&hl=de


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2005)

http://www.jur-abc.de/cms/index.php?id=675
http://www.baden-online.de/art_0_67_5523_ortenau



> Hauptangeklagter ist M* R* (genannt »M*«) G* (48). Der Sohn des einstigen Ompex-Gründers und Racing-Strasbourg-Präsidenten E* G* war Mehrheitsgesellschafter der inzwischen liquidierten Versandfirma ODD. Mit Wohnsitz in Nizza. Deshalb sitzt der ambitionierte Sportrennfahrer wegen Fluchtgefahr seit einem Jahr in Freiburg in U-Haft. Über das strahlende Rennfahrerlächeln ist ein Bart gewachsen. Die Haft hat Spuren hinterlassen.


M* R* und (Y*) D* tauchen auch beide gemeinsam bei einer beteiligten Firma auf, während (Y*) (auch J*) D* ebenfalls an mehreren Firmen beteiligt ist, die eng verknüpft sind mit Firmen, die wir hier ganz gut kennen... (und die auch in UK für negative Schlagzeilen sorgten).



> Doch das Fass, das mit der gestern begonnenen Hauptverhandlung aufgemacht wurde, ist wahrscheinlich weit größer.


Richtig.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspiel-Netzwerk im Visier? MG in Haft?*

hab ich übersehen.
http://www.tribunius.de/2006/06/16/gewinnspiel-verantwortliche-nach-uwg-verurteilt/
Urteil


----------

